# Jóhann Jóhannsson To Score Bladerunner 2



## synthpunk (Aug 25, 2016)

Press release:

"Jóhann Jóhannsson, the Golden Globe-winning, Oscar, BAFTA and Grammy-nominated composer has been announced as the composer for the upcoming Blade Runner sequel's score. Directed by long-time collaborator Denis Villeneuve, who have worked together previously on films The Prisoner, Sicario, and the upcoming film Arrival, (out November 11 in the US), the film stars Harrison Ford, Jared Leto, and Ryan Gosling, amongst others. The upcoming Blade Runner sequel is currently slated for a theatrical release on October 6th, 2017."


----------



## reddognoyz (Aug 25, 2016)

sounds awesome and the film may or may not be awesome,,, but Bladerunner 2?? that is quite a stretch


----------



## synthpunk (Aug 25, 2016)

Guessing the full title will have more substance. They have just started pre production.

It may be awesome just to see McKenzie Davis 



reddognoyz said:


> sounds awesome and the film may or may not be awesome,,, but Bladerunner 2?? that is quite a stretch


----------



## givemenoughrope (Aug 25, 2016)

Bad choice of director/composer for this. The original had a sly wit and grittiness that I haven't seen in either's work...although much of that could be attributed to Ford and Howard's legendary performances. Ugh...

Would have preferred Jeremy Saulnier and Cliff Martinez...but everything has to be an epic melodrama these days for some reason. That and American film producers can't get enough of shoving European filmmakers/actors down our throats. Tired of that as well (although I realize that the original was a European take on LA of the future). Jared Leto though...no thanks.


----------



## mac (Aug 25, 2016)

Wow, I cannot wait 

Feel a bit bad for Daniel Pemberton though


----------



## givemenoughrope (Aug 25, 2016)

mac said:


> Wow, I cannot wait
> 
> Feel a bit bad for Daniel Pemberton though


?


----------



## mac (Aug 25, 2016)

@givemenoughrope


----------



## givemenoughrope (Aug 25, 2016)

Anyone with a CS-80 was in the running I guess..


----------



## ryanstrong (Aug 25, 2016)

I think Johann will bring a cool touch to this project. His score for Sicario was great, and I thought that collab of director/composer was nice. Also Mackenzie Davis will be really cool to see in the Blade Runner world.


----------



## synthpunk (Aug 25, 2016)

What is your movie credit list by btw ?



givemenoughrope said:


> Anyone with a CS-80 was in the running I guess..


----------



## givemenoughrope (Aug 25, 2016)

What does that have to do with anything? (It's quite small...mostly bad tv.) I'm sure DP would do as good a job as most (I liked man from uncle) and I know he's done some Ridley films...but I didn't think him to be in the running considering the other director/composer history and that he isn't primarily known as an electronic composer. 

What is your credit list? Doesn't matter. We are allowed opinions.


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (Aug 25, 2016)

Phillip K. Dick didn't write the sequel, that's for sure...


----------



## ryanstrong (Aug 25, 2016)

givemenoughrope said:


> he isn't primarily known as an electronic composer.


I'd check out some of Johann's earlier solo work. Very electronic.


----------



## givemenoughrope (Aug 25, 2016)

ryanstrong said:


> I'd check out some of Johann's earlier solo work. Very electronic.



I know plenty about Johannson. I was referring to DP.


----------



## synthpunk (Aug 25, 2016)

Hey, beats another comic book movie right ? 



Patrick de Caumette said:


> Phillip K. Dick didn't write the sequel, that's for sure...


----------



## synthpunk (Aug 25, 2016)

How can you have such a negative opinion on something that just started pre-production and people working for a living ? lol I usually find staying positive gets me much further in life. 

Is there a chance this will not be a electronic score ? BR1 and Van is such a high hurdle. But JJ did start out doing the dark Icelandic, ambient, Neo-classical vibe.



givemenoughrope said:


> What does that have to do with anything? (It's quite small...mostly bad tv.) I'm sure DP would do as good a job as most (I liked man from uncle) and I know he's done some Ridley films...but I didn't think him to be in the running considering the other director/composer history and that he isn't primarily known as an electronic composer.
> 
> What is your credit list? Doesn't matter. We are allowed opinions.


----------



## givemenoughrope (Aug 25, 2016)

It is negative. I agree. My apologies. But it's not like I'm just going out of my way to be. And the composer choice almost barely matters. It's really the director/writer choice that is bothering me. I'm glad he (the director) isn't primarily a science fiction director or one that will insist on explaining or overly referencing the BR universe. (Clearly a positive, esp for this film and its somewhat ambiguous ending.) It's more that his other films have left me so cold bc of being the dictionary definition (as opposed to the normal insult) of pretentious. He is so focused on not telling us what to think that he tells us almost nothing at all (I'm thinking of Prisoners, Sicario, Enemy which I've watched a few times each). I don't see that jiving with BR, its skepticism, romance, grit or its take on what is human/what are memories. Give me Yorgos Lanthimos or even Ben Wheatley...give me something to take home. Not just watch. Maybe/I hope I'll be wrong.

I agree about the "in life" part.


----------



## ryanstrong (Aug 25, 2016)

givemenoughrope said:


> He is so focused on not telling us what to think that he tells us almost nothing at all


Couldn't disagree more, he is definitely trying to tell us to think about something in Sicario. (See politics)


----------



## givemenoughrope (Aug 25, 2016)

^Go on...


----------



## ryanstrong (Aug 25, 2016)

givemenoughrope said:


> ^Go on...


? watch the movie


----------



## givemenoughrope (Aug 25, 2016)

Yes. I've seen it a few times. (I like the night goggle scene. Didn't think Benicio got enough room.)

What's it saying that we haven't already known forever? That the US is complicit in drug wars?

Prisoners. Enhanced interrogation is bad. Who is the actual "Prisoner"? Anything else. Not that I can see.


----------



## ryanstrong (Aug 25, 2016)

givemenoughrope said:


> What's it saying that we haven't already known forever? That the US is complicit in drug wars?


OK now you are flip flopping. Does the movie not saying anything or say something we already know?


----------



## givemenoughrope (Aug 25, 2016)

I'm not meaning to. But maybe I'm missing something. I'm just saying that it wasn't very compelling to me. Whereas I don't know if a week goes by where I don't see a situation through the lens of BR...theatrical or directors cut.


----------



## ryanstrong (Aug 25, 2016)

givemenoughrope said:


> I'm not meaning to. But maybe I'm missing something. I'm just saying that it wasn't very compelling to me. Whereas I don't know if a week goes by where I don't see a situation through the lens of BR...theatrical or directors cut.


Yeah I dont know man... you just said...



givemenoughrope said:


> He is so focused on not telling us what to think that he tells us almost nothing at all



And I just disagree with that.


----------



## givemenoughrope (Aug 25, 2016)

Well I'm interested in as to why. But fair enough.


----------



## synthpunk (Aug 26, 2016)

This thread is like tears in the rain


----------



## Gabriel Oliveira (Aug 26, 2016)

synthpunk said:


> They have just started pre production.



they're already filming it.


----------



## dcoscina (Aug 26, 2016)

I like the choice. The only other person id like to see do this is Zimmer. 1) he's worked with Scott before and delivered great work like Thelma and Louise. 2) probably no one else working today has as deep an understanding of electronic music and dramatic underscoring. Seriously


----------



## Gabriel Oliveira (Aug 26, 2016)

dcoscina said:


> The only other person id like to see do this is Zimmer.



+1

and I'm not even a fanboy.


----------



## Greg (Aug 26, 2016)

Deckard and the score are the only things that can save even the idea of making a sequel. I think Johann can come up with something great, he's a really inspired composer.


----------



## dgburns (Aug 26, 2016)

Any reason nobody is mentioning the great Greek who scored the original?

Actually, I have no envy for the poor sod who has to measure up to that. It's just that the original is such an iconic score, love it or not.

Do you reference the original, do you shove off it and go in another direction, or worse, do you do an impressionistic orchestral fx fest with no melodies and hope no one notices...


----------



## ryanstrong (Aug 26, 2016)

Personally I have no qualms, he's goijg


Greg said:


> I think Johann can come up with something great, he's a really inspired composer.


 Agreed.


----------



## dcoscina (Aug 26, 2016)

Gabriel Oliveira said:


> +1
> 
> and I'm not even a fanboy.



I have really enjoyed what Hans has been doing of late plus love his seminal synth scores when he first broke into the scene in the late 80s. Rain Man, Thelma and Louise, Driving Miss Daisy etc.


----------



## givemenoughrope (Aug 26, 2016)

I've always thought of Han's music as being directly influenced or related to the classic Vangelis scores. Although that maybe just perception...but yea...agreed.


----------



## BNRSound (Aug 26, 2016)

Denis and Johann are the best possible director/composer combo for this. Every film they've done has been fantastic.


----------



## givemenoughrope (Aug 27, 2016)

Again, this preemptive reaction is readying myself for disappointment. I don't know one person who's expectations for the Star Wars prequels weren't completely shattered, myself included. But it made me realize that not only do I not care at all about Star Wars (it's a kids movie, a franchise, a ride at a theme park) except that I see it as responsible for the multiplex dreck we are still bombarded with now. Everything now (except for the obvious) is essentially Star Wars (or at least aspires to be) and has been since 1977 (even the "darker" super hero and space movies, Matrix). I see Blade Runner as not just a one-off sci-fi noir but somewhat a hold over and a what could have been from the realistic films of the 70s (French Connection, Presidents Men, Dog Day, etc) melding into 2001 and THX1138 (I think of Alien this way as well...much closer to The Thing than Empire. Dune too had it been directed by Jodorowsky or at least not been a complete disaster.) I just recently watched Freidkin's Sorceror and realized after that it (and everything like it) was completely buried by the success of the kids movie. Put to an end. BR is one of the few allowed after as an alternative. I'm not looking forward to seeing it as part of a franchise or through the scope of our current political theater or as some faux-art film for the US that also appeals mainstream Chinese market. I'd rather it have been scooped up by a foreign studio and directed by Kieslowski, Skolimoski, or even Herzog...or even PT Anderson...or even T Miike... No mainstream director seems like a good pic for making BR for the year 2016...unless of course it's just a commercial remake.


----------



## ryanstrong (Aug 29, 2016)

givemenoughrope said:


> Again, this preemptive reaction is readying myself for disappointment. I don't know one person who's expectations for the Star Wars prequels weren't completely shattered, myself included. But it made me realize that not only do I not care at all about Star Wars (it's a kids movie, a franchise, a ride at a theme park) except that I see it as responsible for the multiplex dreck we are still bombarded with now. Everything now (except for the obvious) is essentially Star Wars (or at least aspires to be) and has been since 1977 (even the "darker" super hero and space movies, Matrix). I see Blade Runner as not just a one-off sci-fi noir but somewhat a hold over and a what could have been from the realistic films of the 70s (French Connection, Presidents Men, Dog Day, etc) melding into 2001 and THX1138 (I think of Alien this way as well...much closer to The Thing than Empire. Dune too had it been directed by Jodorowsky or at least not been a complete disaster.) I just recently watched Freidkin's Sorceror and realized after that it (and everything like it) was completely buried by the success of the kids movie. Put to an end. BR is one of the few allowed after as an alternative. I'm not looking forward to seeing it as part of a franchise or through the scope of our current political theater or as some faux-art film for the US that also appeals mainstream Chinese market. I'd rather it have been scooped up by a foreign studio and directed by Kieslowski, Skolimoski, or even Herzog...or even PT Anderson...or even T Miike... No mainstream director seems like a good pic for making BR for the year 2016...unless of course it's just a commercial remake.


What's wrong with kids movies? I think we need more of them.


----------



## tack (Aug 29, 2016)

Blade Runner is magic, and I despair at the idea of a sequel. I feel it will take some large miracle for them to not fuck it up.


----------



## givemenoughrope (Aug 29, 2016)

ryanstrong said:


> What's wrong with kids movies? I think we need more of them.



Stuff like Pixar absolutely (some of the best popcorn movies made). I think of most kids movies, comic book stuff, new ghostbusters and other reboots etc. it's all too tested and self-referential and middle of the road which in turn makes films like those of DV, Nolan, etc seem better than they are. But there are shareholders to report to I guess.


----------



## ryanstrong (Aug 30, 2016)

givemenoughrope said:


> Stuff like Pixar absolutely (some of the best popcorn movies made). I think of most kids movies, comic book stuff, new ghostbusters and other reboots etc. it's all too tested and self-referential and middle of the road which in turn makes films like those of DV, Nolan, etc seem better than they are. But there are shareholders to report to I guess.


I see.

Yeah I think we need more GOOD kids adventure movies like The Goonies, ET, and Indiana Jones. What happened to a solid PG or PG-13? That, in my opinion, is why we don't have John Williams scores anymore... everything needs to be a bit more violent, a bit more blood, a little darker.... thus a bit more droney, a bit more epic, a bit more atonal.

The pendulum will hopefully swing again.


----------



## NoamL (Aug 30, 2016)

"I've seen sequels you people wouldn't believe..."

But hell, we all knew this was coming after they made:

Predators (2010)

The Thing (2011)

The Running M- I mean Hunger Games!

Total Recall (2012)

Robocop (2014)



what's left to pillage? Ferris Bueller's Day Off 2?


----------



## NoamL (Aug 30, 2016)

ryanstrong said:


> Yeah I think we need more GOOD kids adventure movies like The Goonies, ET, and Indiana Jones. What happened to a solid PG or PG-13? That, in my opinion, is why we don't have John Williams scores anymore... everything needs to be a bit more violent, a bit more blood, a little darker.... thus a bit more droney, a bit more epic, a bit more atonal.



There are lots of great scores written by Powell, Jackman and others for these kid films... Big Hero 6 was fantastic... the problem is not on the music side, it's the studios, the studios only want to make ANIMATED movies for kids/families anymore. A movie like E.T. or Jumanji would never sell today because the stars are actual human beings... not a Pixar blob-human or a talking cat.

The studios will always have an excuse for making the uncreative animated adventure instead of taking a risk on a live action. "The BFG flopped while Zootopia was a smash success," etc.

Heck I think the last great kids/family movie in live action might actually be Pirates.... thirteen years ago?


----------



## Gabriel Oliveira (Aug 31, 2016)

NoamL said:


> what's left to pillage? Ferris Bueller's Day Off 2?



and Titanic 2


----------



## Mundano (Aug 31, 2016)

dcoscina said:


> 2) probably no one else working today has as deep an understanding of electronic music and dramatic underscoring. Seriously


i would like to see Philip Glass...


----------



## mwarsell (Sep 3, 2016)

I would like to see Vangelis and Scott.


----------



## bryla (Sep 3, 2016)

I'm glad it's Jóhannsson


----------



## givemenoughrope (Sep 3, 2016)

Maybe there'll be a compelling drone


----------



## NoamL (Sep 3, 2016)

People don't think Sicario was awesome??


----------



## steinmann (Sep 11, 2016)

NoamL said:


> People don't think Sicario was awesome??



I liked Sicario a lot. He came up with a really simple idea like the low distorted drum pattern that occurs throughout the score and really owned that idea. Then he just added some more ambient things. I admire that a lot, being able to avoid complexity and really own a simple and powerful thing.

I think he will do an amazing job on BR2.


----------



## JohnG (Sep 11, 2016)

NoamL said:


> People don't think Sicario was awesome??



one of my favourites of the year. Loved it and thought it was perfect for the movie.


----------



## nordicguy (Sep 11, 2016)

NoamL said:


> People don't think Sicario was awesome??


Yes, definitely, it was!
What's your point?


----------



## NoamL (Sep 11, 2016)

My point was I trust JJ will produce something great.

Also does it need to be a synth score? I thought the point of Vangelis's score was that it sounded like the music of a possible dystopian future. If you used those instruments now it would be dated, even retro. You have to reimagine the future. Whatever you do still has to sound gritty and dark but that doesn't necessarily mean sawtooth brass...


----------



## nordicguy (Sep 11, 2016)

NoamL said:


> My point was I trust JJ will produce something great.
> 
> Also does it need to be a synth score? I thought the point of Vangelis's score was that it sounded like the music of a possible dystopian future. If you used those instruments now it would be dated. You have to reimagine the future because we're 34 years later now.


Oh, I thought you meant just the opposite.
Was just curious to know what was your grip about it.
OK, never mind, stupid I am...


----------



## givemenoughrope (Sep 11, 2016)

nordicguy said:


> Yes, definitely, it was!
> What's your point?


He was addressing me I think...I didn't think it was very good.


----------



## ryanstrong (Sep 11, 2016)

steinmann said:


> I liked Sicario a lot. He came up with a really simple idea like the low distorted drum pattern that occurs throughout the score and really owned that idea. Then he just added some more ambient things. I admire that a lot, being able to avoid complexity and really own a simple and powerful thing.
> 
> I think he will do an amazing job on BR2.


Agreed, I too thought he owned that drum pattern and agree he built a nice world around it.

JJ will do great with Blade Runner. I haven't heard anything from JJ that I've disliked.


----------



## prodigalson (Sep 11, 2016)

IMO, the studio system in 2016 can't NOT fuck it up.


----------



## tack (Sep 11, 2016)

NoamL said:


> Also does it need to be a synth score?


This question gave me some pause.

For me, yes, the answer is yes. I associate Blade Runner so heavily with the music that a score in a different genre would make the sequel not Blade Runner anymore.

That may not be fair. But it's also why I just don't want a sequel. It can only be inferior to the original. I wish they would just stop the remake/sequel madness. Great things are great because they stand on their own.


----------



## ryanstrong (Sep 11, 2016)

tack said:


> This question gave me some pause.
> 
> For me, yes, the answer is yes. I associate Blade Runner so heavily with the music that a score in a different genre would make the sequel not Blade Runner anymore.
> 
> That may not be fair. But it's also why I just don't want a sequel. It can only be inferior to the original. I wish they would just stop the remake/sequel madness. Great things are great because they stand on their own.


On the other hand it could be cool to hear all the Blade Runner themes in orchestral form. Probably not for the film, but just for fun I think it could be interesting to hear it performed by an orchestra. The acoustic version if you will.


----------



## tack (Sep 11, 2016)

ryanstrong said:


> On the other hand it could be cool to hear all the Blade Runner themes in orchestral form. Probably not for the film, but just for fun I think it could be interesting to hear it performed by an orchestra.


Fair enough. I do quite like orchestral hybrid soundtracks like Tron Legacy and Oblivion. Of course I must reserve judgment on the soundtrack, but that doesn't mean I can't pass judgment on the existence of a sequel being a grave mistake.


----------



## steinmann (Sep 12, 2016)

He just gave an interview about scoring BR2. Some interesting info in here.

https://grapevine.is/culture/music/...m-of-electric-sheep-johann-johansson/?ref=gpv


----------



## nordicguy (Sep 12, 2016)

tack said:


> ...sequel being a grave mistake.


Cinema still is art.
I'm not into anything that sounds like a dogma when talking about it.
Also, I may be had missed it somewhere in the thread, but I'm surprised (since talking about hybrid synth/orchestral) to don't hear about my own personally preferred synths based soundtrack, Apocalypse Now.


----------



## ryanstrong (Sep 12, 2016)

steinmann said:


> He just gave an interview about scoring BR2. Some interesting info in here.
> 
> https://grapevine.is/culture/music/...m-of-electric-sheep-johann-johansson/?ref=gpv


Nice


----------



## Mundano (Sep 14, 2016)

also, when Vangelis-no-come-back, then Daft Punk please!


----------



## Aenae (Sep 15, 2016)

Michael Stearns would probably be my first choice to score this (other than Vangelis in old school mode):


----------



## synthpunk (Nov 11, 2016)

Does Johann Johansson Dream OF Electric Sheep ?
http://grapevine.is/culture/music/2016/09/09/does-johann-dream-of-electric-sheep-johann-johansson/


----------



## Sekkle (Nov 12, 2016)

I'm really looking forward to it and think it's a really great choice to get Johann to score it. One of the most interesting composers I have heard in many years. I'm much more excited about seeing the film now and am very curious as to what he does. Not to de-rail the thread bu I'm also just as interested to hear what Jed Kurzel does for Assassins Creed with Justin directing it.


----------



## synthpunk (Jun 26, 2017)

Trailer


----------



## dannymc (Jun 26, 2017)

synthpunk said:


> Trailer




great trailer cant wait for this one. 

Danny


----------



## ryanstrong (Jun 26, 2017)

Normally I am VERY skeptical on reboots or new sequels but for some reason this LOOKS very promising.


----------



## NoamL (Jun 26, 2017)

100% seeing this in theaters


----------



## dannymc (Jun 26, 2017)

ryanstrong said:


> Normally I am VERY skeptical on reboots or new sequels but for some reason this LOOKS very promising.



yeah sometimes you just get a feeling about a movie. i had that same feeling before i went to see inception and interstellar and they turned out to be masterpieces. 

Danny


----------



## givemenoughrope (Jul 29, 2017)

Well, this was just inevitable I think...


----------



## Brian2112 (Jul 29, 2017)

More music in the newer one...


And this is really interesting:


----------



## AdamKmusic (Jul 29, 2017)

Rumours going round that HZ and Benjamin Wallfisch are helping with the score. Not sure how likely that is as (as far as I'm aware) why would they get involved?


----------



## ryanstrong (Jul 29, 2017)

AdamKmusic said:


> Rumours going round that HZ and Benjamin Wallfisch are helping with the score. Not sure how likely that is as (as far as I'm aware) why would they get involved?


Source?


----------



## AdamKmusic (Jul 29, 2017)

ryanstrong said:


> Source?


http://filmmusicreporter.com/2017/07/29/blade-runner-2049-to-feature-music-by-hans-zimmer/


----------



## ryanstrong (Jul 29, 2017)

AdamKmusic said:


> http://filmmusicreporter.com/2017/07/29/blade-runner-2049-to-feature-music-by-hans-zimmer/


Interesting. Yeah wonder what is going on. I would think that Johann could handle the duty, and maybe he could and this is more of a collaboration type thing.


----------



## synthpunk (Jul 29, 2017)

Producers can be, uuh funny... my guess however unfortunate is that Johann has been replaced to some degree.


----------



## Greg (Jul 29, 2017)

Somewhere in the mountains of Greece, eating cheese with the gods, Vangelis is smiling and stroking his precious trident, the CS-80. While these mortals attempt to manufacture his genius with their "modular wallpaper" muahaha.


----------



## ryanstrong (Jul 29, 2017)

synthpunk said:


> Producers can be, uuh funny... my guess however unfortunate is that Johann has been replaced to some degree.


You are probably right, and that sucks. 

Don't get me wrong I love Hans but seriously? Johann, I believe, is more then able to tackle this project - it sounds like the editor / producer / studio were not able. One of those folks should be replaced.

I hate it when great artists are not set up for success, what a waste.


----------



## givemenoughrope (Jul 29, 2017)

I was stunned that HZ wasn't on from the beginning. Listen to the end credits of the original ffs. If there ever was a film for him to score it's a BR sequel. I wish it was a different director though. Derek Cianfrance or Jeremy Saulnier or someone that resembles a young RS....but that ship sailed. Oh well.


----------



## gjelul (Jul 29, 2017)

givemenoughrope said:


> I was stunned that HZ wasn't on from the beginning....
> 
> Why is that? The director never worked with Zimmer before. With Johansson they did Sicario, a very well received score.


----------



## givemenoughrope (Jul 29, 2017)

I'm well aware. This is Blade Runner though. Stylistically, it makes so much sense it's ridiculous.


----------



## dcoscina (Jul 29, 2017)

Great scoring choice. I've honestly been hoping for a HZ Blade Runner score. I think this is going to be amazing. I hope he's able to put his synth mastery chops to work on this project. Maybe resurrect the CS80? Between this news and John Powell scoring Han Solo in 2018, I'm loving it!


----------

